# Baseball Has A New And Stupid Rule



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

This coming season all relief pitchers must face a minimum of three batters!! This is BS in it's highest form


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 12, 2020)

Why? I hardly find baseball "that" important.   Highest form???? Surely you jest.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why?


You don't follow baseball do you?


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You don't follow baseball do you?


Is my slip showing? Sorry no - besides boxing and mma, not many sports interest me.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 12, 2020)

know a bit about baseball, what you see from the stands is less than 25%
of the interactions going on in the field: runners on 2nd, flashing sign to batter on what type of pitch is coming
infield positions, are they playing him deep, short, double play depth
what is picture going to do with this fastball hiter, throw curves, curves outside where he can take it to opposite field, inside where batter has 'to fight off' the ball...
what's manager thinking, what's batter thinking, what are plans for on-deck hitter if batter gets on.
Now-stealing signs has always been a part of baseball, the nonsense in Houston of firing manager and others was total nonsense.

 Baseball may appear dull to the guy in the bleachers, there is a great
amount going on in the field the viewer is not aware of.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 12, 2020)

My Dad was a fan of baseball....He always watched the New York Yankees...He would sit in front of the TV and yell at the players....
Except when they won, he was all happy....(I wish he was here, I would watch the game with him)…..At the time I didn't watch Baseball....
But I watched my kids play baseball when they were on the school team....That was a different story.....LOL.....


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 12, 2020)

I was never interested in baseball except when I lived in Pgh the year the Pirates won the series, but while I was healing from a broken leg in 2017 I started to follow the Az Diamondbacks, partly because they have the  really fantastic photography/camerawork. Still looking forward to their season this year.  One reason I never liked tv sports before that was the videos made them look like ants. Sadly I was also rooting for the Astro’s that year, with our almost MVP hometown boy,& now I’m totally disgusted, think he’s no better than a criminal.


----------



## win231 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hmmmm, I thought the new rule had something to do with spitting & scratching.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why? I hardly find baseball "that" important.   Highest form???? Surely you jest.


Then why comment on BB?


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Then why comment on BB?


It seemed humorous to think that a baseball ruling could be considered the highest form of BS, when there are so many more things worthy of the title. Please excuse my interjection of thoughts on the subject and carry on.


----------



## oldman (Feb 13, 2020)

It's a speed-up rule. MLB has been trying almost anything to shorten the games from their 3+hour time it takes to play a 9-inning game. It's all about "Pace Of Play." 

Only problem is/was when they went to allowing managers to challenge calls, it slowed down the game.


----------



## oldman (Feb 13, 2020)

I have been umpiring college baseball for 29 years. Yeah, I got started at the college level a little late in life, but it's been fun. One of the priorities of the NCAA is to also speed up the game of baseball. We have quite a few rules at the college level to keep the game moving, including using a clock between half innings. When the defense makes the third out, the clock starts and the pitcher then has two minutes to make the first pitch of the new inning. If not, a ball is called on the batter and if it's the batter's fault for not being ready, then a strike is called on the batter. There's also a few more "speed-up" rules.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

I was curious, when I first heard about this rule change, what the actual effects on the games will be....

@oldman   gave me some ideas...
 "pace of play" has been much discussed during the past few years....Baseball games having become too long, with too many lengthy stoppages, to keep bored fans entertained.

@jerry r. garner   also mentioned the strategies involved in baseball, of which there are many, as he said....

It seems that this rule change would have major effects on some of the strategies that the teams and managers, have been using.
No longer an option to put in a specific pitcher, for a specific batter, and then change to a different pitcher, for the next batter....
I don't comprehend enough details, to know _how_ that will change the decisions made, but I am sure it will.

I wonder if shortening the games and improving "pace of play" was the actual incentive for the rule change,
or if someone wanted to get rid of the recent strategies being used, while changing pitchers very frequently, had become common, in some situations.

I don't understand the full effects on the strategies, but I am sure there will be some.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 14, 2020)

I haven't watched MLB since the strike that canceled the world series. Seems that money meant more than the actual game. I do have a brother who still watches and loves baseball, but, he just told me of a new rule being contemplated where a team could chose their opponent.  WTH is that about? What ever it is, it's driving him away from the game too.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 14, 2020)

all pro sports appear to be more and more hokum, it appears to be more 
unconcerned with what fans think or want.
If I has something better to watch I would.


BRING  on the wrassling, at least they are pure hokum


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

When I do watch sports, I tend to enjoy college level play more than pro.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 14, 2020)

Baseball  is my favorite sport. I hadn't heard about the new rule. I don't think it will have much impact, we'll see.

I'm ready for college baseball to get started. GO HOGS


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 14, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Baseball may appear dull to the guy in the bleachers, there is a great
> amount going on in the field the viewer is not aware of.


I  think most fans are aware of what's going on. Why do you think you know more than the rest of us?


----------



## jerry old (Feb 14, 2020)

I said initially, that I* know a bit about baseball (*also a bit on football if
you would like to go to 'Football Season.'

I played a lot of pickup games, wanted a contract

I had a curveball no one could hit and a fast ball everybody could hit

I've played a lot of ball.

I also  played a lot of softball-inter city leagues; did not believe how  fast pictures pitchers could throw a softball.

I set with an old fart (coach) who taught me to watch baseball, every move on the field.

I do not remember every posting an arrogant post, nor did I have any
intention of quibbling with you.
I can recommend an excellent book that will depict the activity that 
occurs in a baseball game.  (I have not read Bill Walsh's tome and don't intend to..)              
 Otherwise,
Peace


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

I also have played baseball and softball all my life. I also spent several years coaching little league baseball. I could write a book about it. Maybe I took your post the wrong  way and I agree some people, who aren't baseball fans,  think it's a dull game. But the guys in the bleachers know the game as well as anyone or they wouldn't be there. 

I was a good fielder and a good hitter. I could usually get on base but no power and no speed.


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2020)

My dad was signed by the then Cincinnati Redlegs, but a few weeks later was drafted by the Army in 1941. He lost part of his hearing in France and was sent home, but allowed to remain in the Army, which he made a career for himself. In the Army he held many positions and retired as a First Sergeant (NCO). 

When he came home from France, the Redlegs released him due to not being able to pass the physical because of his hearing, so he stayed in the Army. The Redlegs gave him a $50.00 check, which was his signing bonus (lol, but true) and a signed release by Warren Giles, which any baseball fan knows who that is.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2020)

rkunsaw
Oh yea, like to talk ball, but I think it would make for a boring post
for most folks.
That old coach taught me to watch the positions of the shortstop and
2nd baseman, their position will tell you what type of pitch is coming.
However, they have to be careful not to shift too soon, as their shift
can tip off batter.

I really loved baseball, softball is...well  it's not baseball, but  you can't find baseball in small towns.  However, their are intense softball rivalries 
in small towns.  

Answer this, I could never figure it out.  
I could peg a baseball from the outfield okay, my arm was mediocre.,
but, I could peg a softball like a bullet.
How come I can throw a softball a lot faster and further than a baseball? 
Yes, it has to do with how big your hand is and other factors, but it always made me wonder.

What irritated me was the Houston nonsense, stealing sign is and will
remain an integral part of baseball-anything to get a leg up on the
other team.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> This coming season all relief pitchers must face a minimum of three batters!! This is BS in it's highest form


*The rule is that they'll have to face EITHER a minimum of three batters OR pitch to the end of the half-inning.  *

This will be a game changer - no pun intended. Batting lineups will become much more of a science as will stocking the bull pens and timing pitching changes. Managers will have to employ different strategies. Should be interesting. 

I'm in favor of this change.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> rkunsaw
> Oh yea, like to talk ball, but I think it would make for a boring post
> for most folks.
> That old coach taught me to watch the positions of the shortstop and
> ...


Speaking of softball, did you ever see the King and His Court?


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2020)

only on video and the House of David, I think there retired


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> Speaking of softball, did you ever see the King and His Court?


What a remarkable story - thanks for posting this video!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What a remarkable story - thanks for posting this video!


I got to watch them three times over the years. Amazing to watch.


----------



## Victor (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't have a problem with the rule. It will speed the game.
The Sox and other teams were using a pitcher for 1 batter for many many years
dragging out the game. Ironically, this pitcher would give up a run or hit or walk.
So the strategy failed.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 23, 2020)

I see it as an improvement in the game as well.  So much wasted time in a game that is already testing the patience of today's fans. It favors no particular teams, just changes the strategy regarding when you bring in a reliever.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't know, so many signals are passed with pictures behavior.
However, all the butt scratching, spiting, walking around pictures mound
killing time needs to go.
Remember the Detroit picture that would do peculiar things on the mound: Mark Fiche, (sp? or something like that).  He built a fan base that would
show up to watch his erratic behavior on the mound.


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I don't know, so many signals are passed with pictures behavior.
> However, all the butt scratching, spiting, walking around pictures mound
> killing time needs to go.
> Remember the Detroit picture that would do peculiar things on the mound: Mark Fiche, (sp? or something like that).  He built a fan base that would
> show up to watch his erratic behavior on the mound.


I remember when Mike Hargrove played for the Indians. He would step out of the batter’s box after each pitch to adjust his batting glove. He went through about a 15-second nonsensical performance of loosening his batting gloves, pulling them up tight on his fingers and then pull the strap over to another strap of Velcro to reattach the glove, which he did to both hands after each pitch. 

Did you ever hear the story of how or why the DH rule was changed to make it mandatory that the starting DH must face at least one batter before he could be substituted for? Interesting.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm (or was) a NL fan, the Yankees were in the AL. they would spank my
dodgers every year, send them home crying.
like red sox, seems most people do


----------

